# SEM in Ottawa



## Kid_X (19 Aug 2006)

Did anyone else here receive their e-mail for the Subsidized Education Management Annual Mandatory Briefing? Anyone from the University of Ottawa?  Also, does anyone who has done it before know what it's about?  Thank you all in advance.

Sheldon


----------



## jwsteele (20 Aug 2006)

I'm at Carleton so I don't know how the payments work at UofO but you basically just get a receipt of fees from the Business Office at school and bring it with you to your claims appointment at NDHQ.  The Annual Mandatory Briefing is just to bring all OCdts up to speed on the current situation and what is expected of them.  Get it all done early and you will never hear from them all year until you get your next training message


----------



## ChaosTheory (20 Aug 2006)

Well, what happens to people like me who haven't been paid yet due to being on leave.  How can they pay upfront if they have no money?


----------



## kincanucks (20 Aug 2006)

ChaosTheory said:
			
		

> Well, what happens to people like me who haven't been paid yet due to being on leave.  How can they pay upfront if they have no money?



Start panhandling?  On your message you will see the ULO who is responsible for you get in contact with that person or go see the CFRC/D and they will help you get in contact with the ULO.


----------



## Quag (20 Aug 2006)

Your SEM will take care of everything, but you must take the initiative.

YOU MUST contact the SEM on your message to introduce yourself, as he/she will probably not know that you are with him/her.

Don't expect an email for you annual mandatory meeting until as late as a couple weeks into September (it has happened to me).

The meetings are long and dry.  You will learn alot of what is expected of you the first time you attend, however every subsequent year it is the EXACT same briefing.  I guess they are just trying to keep us CIVIU types in line ;D.

You will go to your base orderly room after the meeting (at least this is what I did) and a clerk will add you to the payroll.   Have all your necessary banking information available for them.  AND DONT FORGET TO CLEAR IN EVERYWHERE (not that this happened to me   8)).

Cheers
~Quag


----------



## ChaosTheory (20 Aug 2006)

Well, I am already on the payroll, I just have to start getting paid, which is 25 Aug.  I have received some payments from them for travel claims so I do know they have my banking information.  

I go see my ULO on 28 Aug as well as everyone else from BC so I assume that is where we get our stuff set up.  We then have that yearly meeting on 18 Sept, they said the head guy from Borden is coming that day.


----------



## Quag (20 Aug 2006)

ChaosTheory said:
			
		

> We then have that yearly meeting on 18 Sept, they said the head guy from Borden is coming that day.



Head guy from Borden eh? I didn't know the Colonel was coming up to give the briefing this year .

The guy that will come is an air force Capt.  Extremely nice guy.

You might also see a Lt.(N) make the trip.  I have never met her before, as she got posted to this job last winter.

Cheers
~Quag


----------



## Kid_X (20 Aug 2006)

Ah, I've still got a few places to clear in, but I haven't even reached my COS date, and was told I didn't have to start doing any of that until then.  I have paid my fall tuition and I am shopping for school supplies, as soon as I'm done that I'll bring the receipts back to my ULO so everything can be finalised there.  Was just wondering if anyone else that browses these forums was gonna be attending the briefing here in Ottawa this year.


----------



## ChaosTheory (20 Aug 2006)

That is a good idea, maybe I should pay for tuition and books now, if I can, and my school supplies and when I go meet my ULO I can give the bills to him.

On a side note, I know that for my math classes I will need a graphing calculator, which can run at $200.  Now when I bring him the bill for that would I need proof that I would need that specific item?


----------



## Quag (20 Aug 2006)

Yes you may pay all the fees yourself if you have the cash. Make SURE to get ALL receipts. Otherwise an advance may be given.

In regards to the calculator. The military has a set amount for how much they will give you for a calculator depending on if you are in an arts program or a science program.

Currently if you are enrolled in a science or engineering program they will give you a max of $75.
If you are enrolled in an arts program they will give you $50.

I know that you guys in hardcore math programs need "nuclear reactor, frickin laser beam shooting" calculators, so looks like you might take the 75$ and contribute the other $150 on your own.

~Quag


----------



## andpro (20 Aug 2006)

I have not been informed of this meeting at all, but I'll be there as I am going to U of O


----------



## Quag (20 Aug 2006)

Read my post above.

The usually inform late.


----------



## ChaosTheory (21 Aug 2006)

I wish I had a hardcore calculator with a nuclear reactor that shoots fricken laser beams ...  :crybaby:

Anyways andpro, the meeting I have been talking about is for us BC people.  I was trying to contact my ULO for two weeks before he phoned me.  First I phoned him and left him a message on his machine and for the next two weeks, every mon - fri I would phone about every half hour from 11 - 4 and I never got a reply.  Then he phoned me and told me about that meeting.


----------



## Kid_X (21 Aug 2006)

Andpro, I received an e-mail about it less than a week ago and there were only about 15 people in the send column, so I'm sure they send out more than 1 e-mail, the meeting isn't until 18 September 06 either way.  Although you should check your junk mail folder just in case, the first e-mail I received from my ULO I found in there  :-\.
As well, I only spent 17$ on a calculator... and I'm going into Mechanical Engineering...  but that was with the advance I got for school supplies.  First year I was supposed to receive 150$ apparently, but I only got 100$, they told me to spend the difference and I will be reimbursed, they're fairly easy going if you do what you're supposed to be doing.  Well, that's my first impression.
Sheldon


----------



## ChaosTheory (21 Aug 2006)

Wow, $100-$150 a year is still a lot of money for school supplies.  I am mostly using my stuff from high school as it is all in good condition, and what I need, that is not going to be near $100 worth of stuff.


----------



## Quag (21 Aug 2006)

You just get the $100 straight up, no questions asked.

You do not need to provide a receipt for PP&S.


----------



## ChaosTheory (21 Aug 2006)

PP&S, I assume is school supplies, however, what does it stand for?

When would I get this?

On a side note, how do I find out my MOC?


----------



## Quag (21 Aug 2006)

PP&S stands for pens, paper and stationary.

On a more serious note, how are you accepted into the ROTP program (or the military in general), and you do not know your MOC?

When you accepted, you either accept the MOC they give you or reject it.  You don't accept to go into ROTP, you accept your MOC which then puts you into the ROTP program.

Something you should definitely look into.  What if you don't like the MOC they gave you, but you already signed the contract???


----------



## ChaosTheory (21 Aug 2006)

Well... I am a CELE, I just do not know what the MOC number for a CELE is or where to find it.  

I am not quite sure how to answer the question of how am I accepted into the ROTP program.


----------



## Quag (21 Aug 2006)

Ok...haha...i thought you didn't know at ALL about your MOC.

I don't know the MOC number you are after (There are all new numbers now to), but someone will respond here.


----------



## Kid_X (21 Aug 2006)

You should be able to find your MOC number online, possibly the DND or recruiting websites.  Also, 100$ is lots for PP&S as I have only spent 37$ thus far, and that includes a scientific calculator.  I have yet to buy binders, paper or notebooks, depending on my professors' preferences.


----------



## ChaosTheory (21 Aug 2006)

Well, looking at http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=42&bhcp=1 for the MOC number for CELE I cannot find it.  

Doing some searches on this forum apparently they changed the MOC to MOS ID.

Oh well, I still cannot find it, I will just keep looking.


----------



## ChaosTheory (23 Aug 2006)

So, if we cannot pay our tuition / books, upfront, as we have yet to be paid.  I know I must speak to my ULO.

I am just curious as what usually happens?  How would paying for them all work?  Thanks.


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2006)

They advance you the money.


----------



## ChaosTheory (23 Aug 2006)

And if you do not know how much it all is, at the moment?


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2006)

You should be able to go on the university website and take out a simple calculator and add up your tuition fees (if they aren't already all added up for you as most are).

As well, almost all university websites have a link to the school bookstore that will tell you what books you need for what classes.

If not, then you figure out the books you need the first week in school, go to the bookstore, price them and then submit it to your ULO.

Another option is roughly estimate that you need $500 for books first semester, get that advanced, buy the books and then give your receipts to your ULO who will either dock your pay the difference, or you cut a cheque in the amount of the difference to the DND.

I can tell you one thing, your ULO will not hold your hand at all.  If you don't take the initiative, you WILL end up getting burned financially or other ways.

During your IAP/BOTP you will be doing many problem solving problems that are more severe than this.  Get practising ;D .

~Quag


----------



## ChaosTheory (23 Aug 2006)

OK thanks.

That is what I thought would happen but I do not want to assume.  Especially being in the army and dealing with money.


----------



## Kid_X (25 Aug 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> You should be able to go on the university website and take out a simple calculator and add up your tuition fees (if they aren't already all added up for you as most are).



What if he hasn't got his calculator yet  ;D

My university sent me a bill for tuition, separated for both semesters, fall and winter.  I got the advance for the fall tuition and paid it.  At the same time I was given the advance for the PP&S.  I am waiting until first week of classes, then I will know which books I need and their pricing (at which time I will book an appointment to get an advance - because I'm broke - for the textbooks) and whatever else my professors would like me to get as PP&S, whether that be binders with papers, or a notebook with detachable papers, etc.

I've got my ULO on speed dial, you should do the same!


----------



## ChaosTheory (25 Aug 2006)

Kid_X said:
			
		

> What if he hasn't got his calculator yet  ;D



Exactly 

Anyways, I got all my fees added up with taxes and all that good stuff so when I go to my ULO on Monday I can give him the information that he needs.

I get to see him the day before I go to university, so does everyone else in B.C.

At least I am off leave today.


----------



## Quag (27 Aug 2006)

The annual meeting msg's are out in Ontario.


----------



## Kid_X (18 Sep 2006)

Well, SEM annual briefing this morning was interesting.  Turns out I should have had my tuition advance receipt in 15 days after I got it.  Sadly, it's been almost 30 days now.  I finally know who I can call, seeing as my ULO is on sick leave until October, to get stuff sorted out. As an air traffic controller, I'm still only AF4, so I need to go for another medical.  We learned about annual PT requirements, that we must do our SLT exemption test before December if we want to be exempted, and many other interesting little facts.  Leave is interesting, but they never mentioned whether or not going to visit family for a holiday such as thanksgiving or "study break" in February counts as annual leave or weekend leave.  Anybody got a word to put in here? I want to go visit my father for thanksgiving/his birthday on October 7th weekend.


----------



## Big Foot (18 Sep 2006)

Hey Kid_X, Thanksgiving is 2 weekend and 1 day statutory holiday. At very least, here at RMC, reading week is annual leave. I'm not sure if it would be the same for you.


----------



## ChaosTheory (18 Sep 2006)

Hey Kid_X, where you at the BC SEM meeting this morning?


----------



## Kid_X (19 Sep 2006)

I'm in Ottawa.  There was a briefing for Ottawa U students from 0930 to 1200 hours (that sounds cool  ;D) and one from some other time to some other time for Carleton U students (preferably).  I attended the Ottawa U meeting.


----------



## Quag (19 Sep 2006)

As I mentioned before, leave is very flexible (almost to the point of unlimited as long as school and training do not conflict)

Any holidays you want are usually given, just submit a leave pass.


----------



## Kid_X (19 Sep 2006)

Alright, thank you very much.  ;D
Oh, and for those who are first year and just got the student guide book, READ IT!


----------

